# DIY Rack/Amp Road Case



## grants (Mar 14, 2009)

Hello Folks;

I have some inquiries concerning a project I have been pondering about. 

I was looking up some of the Amp head/rack road cases on E-bay and was discouraged by their prices (College kid :/ ) However, I began to use my imagination and would appreciate any input on my idea:

I am wondering about purchasing a 4x12 Straight Faced Guitar cabinet to ultimately transform into a Amp/Rack Road Case.

I would rip out whatever speakers were in the cabinet and completely hollow it out. I would then mount some plywood about a foot up into the cab so that I may A - Place my amp below it, and B - place my rack above it. I currently already have a 6 Space SKB Rack and would rather incorporate it instead of selling it off to fund something more expensive. So on the top of the plywood would sit my rack in which I would pad both the left and right side gaps with eggcrate type mattress comforting or foam ( or something similar ). I would then cut out a large square leaving about 2 inches of wood in the back of the cabinet so as to prevent my amp from possibly sliding out of the cabinet in the reverse position; although highly unlikely. I measured my Peavey JSX to the Randall Jaguar cab I have now and if I were to drop it into another cab of the exact dimensions it would fit perfectly. 

So any ideas? Good or Bad? Pros/Cons? Wise or Foolish?

Let me hear it.

Also, any pictures of anybody's DIY style stuff of this nature would be appreciated for ideas.


----------



## ilikes2shred (Mar 15, 2009)

Your Idea definitely sounds like it would work. But you may end up paying more than you need to by buying a cab.

I would just go down to home depot or lowe's and get some 1/2 plywood. For padding you can use the sheets of polystryene foam insulation (just be careful cutting). Use screws and glue to put it together, and you'll have what you want. If you want it to look nice too, you can add some type of fabric to the inside and a vinyl covering to the outside. Then just add hardware and you're set to go!

I built a guitar case like this with a 1/4 inch plywood top and bottom, 1/2 plywood sides, Polystryene inside padding, faux poodle fur lining, marine vinyl (waterproof, fireproof, scratch-proof) outside, and brass latches, hinges, and corner protectors for my custom padouk warrior. It cost less than $100 in the end, with about $50 going to the fancy fabrics. Pics:











The case I VERY strong (I can jump on it, stand on it.... and there's plenty of padding for the guitar)
You could easily do something similar for your amps.


----------



## grants (Mar 15, 2009)

Very cool creation. Thanks for the ideas.


----------

